# Can't get into Tug Classified Ads



## jules54 (Nov 8, 2006)

Please help me! I have never had a problem getting into the classified section before the end of last week. Now I get that can not access this page-page. What changed? I don't think I changed anything in my own settings, but the computer genies have a way of changing things I have no knowledge of.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2006)

which link can you not get into?

This one?

http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3

or this one

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/index.php


----------

